# target playsand



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

at my home depot, they have this playsand brandname is TARGET. enyone ever used it? its like tiny pebles, not as fine as most sand, more corse, but not quite gravel. enyway, jsut wanted to kno ppls experiance with it. i also did a ph test on it sitting in a bubked of water for a cuple days and compared it to my tap water and it did raise a bit, so im a little worried. other than that its been cleaned and disinfected it says on the bag. do u think i shoudl go ahead with it ? or should i be worried, it looks really nice tho.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I went to menards today and really really wanted to find a large grain sand to use but the playsand they had seemed too fine grained so I bought river rock pea gravel and some lava rock pebles for a earthy amazon look. I would say if it is large grain then you wont have a problem, the problem with most playsand is that it is too fine grained making it hard to clean/sink and that it stirs up easily


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i've used it/using it now and its great, especially for the price, some LFS/online stores charge like $20 for a 5lb bag of fine sand, but this is $3 for a 20lb bag.... too good to pass up in my opinion


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Is it large grain? Im looking for a sand with grains probablly the size of BB's


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh sweet, and u had no problums with ph? its a little smaller then bbs but not off by too much. yeha man they sell like 55lb bags for like $5 its great, speacialy cuz im gonna need alot of it :laugh:


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

damn- I wish I could find that stuff.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mine is small grain, just like normal sand size haha, i dont know how to describe it, but its alot smaller than a bb size. and i dindt' have any problem with the ph.

Just besure to follow the sand instructions on the top of this forum, it works real well.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah i kno its a good find, il post soem pics when i have the setup. yeah amazingly its soem of the oly dan i cna find enywere near here its weird, i never new looking for sand would be so hard. its gonana take me a cuple weeks to clean it but oh well haha it will be worht it.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i've used all the different play sands from home depot at one time or another. no complaints. JUST WASH THE HELL OUTTA THAT sh*t BEFORE YOU ADD IT. THEN WASH THE sh*t OUTTA IT AGAIN! i can't imagine you'll have trouble with that cool sounding gravel if you rinse it thoroughly.


----------

